# Re-freezing film



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

So I got a little ambitious the other day and took _way_ more film out of the freezer than I could use.  Kodachrome, Ektachrome, and plain old color print film.  The question:  Can I shove this stuff back in the freezer?  Or do I just need to use it now?

Maybe this has been addressed before, but I searched and came up with nothing


----------



## Alpha (Dec 2, 2007)

So long as you haven't shot it. If it's still sealed up in the canisters/wrappers, then it'll be fine. The only time to avoid re-freezing film is if you've already shot it, as there will be a higher level of moisture that may freeze onto the film. Whether that's damaging to the film is debatable, and certainly won't always happen but to err on the side of caution I'd avoid it.


----------



## nealjpage (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks, Max!


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 3, 2007)

I&#8217;ve have re-freeze but not at my choose when the old backup fringe when old and after Hurricane Wilma was three weeks on generator power


----------

